# Sticky  Site rules for posting as a Vendor



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Just to make things clear for anyone who is not aware. MTBR has some Guidelines for anyone who works for a Company or sells products for a company and how they identify themselves and post on this and the other sections of MTBR.

All Guidelines found here, scroll to the bottom for the Manufacturer/Retailer Posting Guidelines:
Mtbr Posting Guidelines

For those who do not want to click the link, I have brought the info over here:


> *-All Manufacturers / Vendors / Shop Owners / Sponsored Riders should declare their status as a Retailer / Manufacturer in their signature*
> 
> -Online selling of parts, components or bikes is not allowed.
> 
> ...


There is no such thing as "posting as an individual" separately from your company, if you work for a Manufacturer or resell product you MUST identify yourself as such.

Thank you for your understanding.


----------

